# My neighbour down the street....



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is your neighbor an inexperienced dog owner? inexperienced owners don't seem to know that dogs (esp adult dogs) have history we don't know about and have their own ideas about what may be happening when they are taken to a new home...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I sensed he is a 1st time dog-owner. Fella in his mid-twenties. When he described the dog, he said she weighed 40 pounds which made me think it wasn't exactly a puppy. Anyway, I asked for his number and I took an hour to look around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It happens all the time. People without knowledge just let the adults and older puppies get away. So sad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh No! How upsetting and there is no sign of the dog? Since the dog has no history there it probably just took off running in panic. I feel badly for both of them, but more for the dog.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

That's a really sad story. I hope they find the dog. These two didn't even get to start their journey together. 

pr


----------

